# Trout Plaque



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

I have a trout plaque for anyone interested. It is 6X20 inches, ink and pastel on ash wood (I believe). Would make a great wall hanging in a man cave, office, or any room. $40.00 plus shipping.


----------

